# "New Posts"



## Lindmann (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi,

I am quite sure that when I click on "new posts" not every thread containing new posts is listed.
Is that intentional or is a bug maybe?


----------



## TedEH (Aug 4, 2017)

Seems to work the same as it always has for me.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Aug 4, 2017)

Haven't noticed anything - seems to work fine...


----------



## tedtan (Aug 4, 2017)

Seems to be showing all new unread posts like always for me.


----------

